# I Finally Stood Up For Myself!



## maplebeez (Apr 27, 2017)

My sister stopped by yesterday trying to convince me to join her & her band of Bravo's Housewife Want-to-Be's on their fall beach excursion. After she finished giving me the trip's details & itinerary, including the fact her annoying BFF had figured out to the penny, how much money they would all save with six people in their group instead of five. I told her, spending a week being criticized & corrected (by the band of 5) about everything I say, what I'm wearing, reading, or my food choices.........isn't on my radar. Surprisingly my sister didn't go ballistic on me........she just changed the subject. Hooray for Me!


----------



## RadishRose (Apr 27, 2017)

Yes, Hurray for you Maplebeez!  Well done!!


----------



## SeaBreeze (Apr 27, 2017)

Good for you Maplebeez! :yougogirl: It sounds like they just wanted one warm body to make 6 for their own convenience anyway, and they thought you'd be an easy mark.  I know how hard it is to say no sometimes, but I can do it a little easier as I age than when I was younger.  Glad you didn't get sucked in.


----------



## Shalimar (Apr 27, 2017)

Good for you Maplebeez! Empowering!


----------



## Aunt Bea (Apr 27, 2017)

The first time is the hardest, now you are free!!!


----------



## jujube (Apr 27, 2017)

Way to go!


----------



## Temperance (Apr 27, 2017)

Standing up for one's self feel good, doesn't it?  Good for you!


----------



## Wintermint (Apr 27, 2017)

I'm prone to avoiding conflict at all costs - a common British trait, but it can lead to going with things you would rather not just for a quiet life. At times one just has to bite the bullet and stick one's heals in! Good going!


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Apr 27, 2017)

Good for you Maplebeez. I admire your courage to stand up for yourself. I  need to follow your example. I've noticed so many people my age can  just say no and know one says boo. When I do it,I get the third degree. I  think they know they can wear me down.That fall beach trip doesn't sound pleasant at all.


----------



## Grumpy Ol' Man (Apr 27, 2017)

Kudos for doing what YOU believe is right with YOUR life!!!  Whether it be finances or scheduling of the companionship, you would not have been happy/comfortable.  Therefore, you did what was right and told the others to go pound sand.  Sounds like you did it as politely as possible and got your point across.

Most of my career was in a field where confrontation was a daily experience.  It still amazes me how many folks are bullies and how many allow themselves to be bullied.  As we approach... Heck, we're there... our later years, we need to have the sense and courage to tell folks EXACTLY how we feel.  That does not mean we need to be unkind.  It means that we have less left than lived and have every right to enjoy the time we have remaining!!!!

Again, well done!!!


----------



## Butterfly (Apr 28, 2017)

Good for you Malplebeez -- I used to struggle with the same thing, and now find it much easier to say NO.  I'm much happier saying no than going along and resenting the whole thing and being miserable.


----------



## Moofies (Apr 28, 2017)

Good job maplebeez! I know how hard it can be to stick up for oneself, especially if it's family.


----------

